# TFCD - how many to offer



## GerryDavid (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello, was wondering what the industry standard is for TFCD.  I did a search first but didnt find the answer, but my searching skills on forums is lacking.

I am talking to a couple different models to build both of our portfolios, and they both want TFCD.  I dont want to give all of the shots to them because I wont have time to process that many pictures for free.  

Also, it would seem my model release is not suited for this sort of thing.  It focuses on giving me permission and explaining my rights, but it doesnt explain the rights of the model.  Does anyone have a link to a good photographer/model release?


----------



## BKMOOD (Jan 15, 2011)

I've done TFCDs for a few years now. I tend to do them less and less, now only for people I know or for my wife's theater students.

I don't think there is a set industry standard, or at least none that I've heard of or followed. I can only tell you how I work:

I let them know we're going to shoot the equivalent of three rolls of film, about 108 shots (it forces them to focus quicker and work harder not to waste shots -- and my time). Just because its digital doesn't mean we're going to sit out there and shoot hundreds and hundreds of shots.  They get a certain amount of frames and that's it.

I give them a CD of all 108 untouched shots. I tell them to pick three they want to use and I will photoshop those.

That's pretty much it.


----------



## KmH (Jan 16, 2011)

GerryDavid said:


> Also, it would seem my model release is not suited for this sort of thing. It focuses on giving me permission and explaining my rights, but it doesnt explain the rights of the model. Does anyone have a link to a good photographer/model release?


Post what you are currently using for a model release, or better yet have a qualified attorney look it over.

Model release laws and requirements vary by state. Be wary of legal documents you find online.

To retain maximum control of your copyright give the model a use license for the images, rather than write provisions for model rights into your release.

Part of the responsibility of being a photographer is having an understanding of the legal foundations that protect and defend your artistic rights.

It's not a question of *if* legal isssues will arise, it a question of *when* they will arise. Particularly when working with neophyte models who may subsequently become successful and can afford to pay for better legal counsel than you can.


----------



## slackercruster (Jul 14, 2012)

As a newbie to models. What does TFCD mean? (I searched for the term and this thread popped up but it did not say the meaning in the OP.) 

What do you need a model release for? 

If you put a pix of model on the forums here will you get sued? If you agree to give free photos for model time and no money changes hands does that protect you if your not a pro?

Thanks


----------



## itismemargaret (Jul 14, 2012)

slackercruster said:
			
		

> As a newbie to models. What does TFCD mean? (I searched for the term and this thread popped up but it did not say the meaning in the OP.)
> 
> What do you need a model release for?
> 
> ...



I would guess at it meaning 
The federal copyright department 
Don't have a clue but I did guess


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 14, 2012)

slackercruster said:


> As a newbie to models. What does TFCD mean? (I searched for the term and this thread popped up but it did not say the meaning in the OP.)
> 
> What do you need a model release for?
> 
> ...



TFCD= Trade For Compact Disk
generally means you trade your work instead of selling it. 
YOU get portfolio fodder, and THEY get the pics on CD.


----------



## itismemargaret (Jul 14, 2012)

Sorry I messed that up


----------



## slackercruster (Jul 14, 2012)

itismemargaret said:


> Sorry I messed that up




That's Ok, you tried. At least your not a lurker that only takes and does not give back!

...and thaks to the correct reply pixmedic. 

Giving a CD or DVD is no big deal. Sounds like a great deal actually. Just need some models.


----------



## KmH (Jul 14, 2012)

slackercruster said:


> What do you need a model release for?


Legal protection from law suits - A Digital Photographer's Guide to Model Releases: Making the Best Business Decisions with Your Photos of People, Places and Things 



slackercruster said:


> If you put a pix of model on the forums here will you get sued? If you agree to give free photos for model time and no money changes hands does that protect you if your not a pro?


Check your state model release statutes. You can be sued for anything at any time. The model release issue often hinges in court on the difference between an editorial use and a commercial use. And those 2 use types are decided on based on the legal definitions, not the 'street' definitions of editorial and commercial. It's not as cut and dried as laws like traffic laws.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 14, 2012)

Didn't read anything anyone wrote... but there's no real standard.

*I*, personally, when working TF with models... give them the choice of 2 images per look or 4 images total (whichever is greater)... web-sized and watermarked.

And if I have an MUA with me or something I offer her the same thing because she may want different images than the model does.  So in total I could end up editing upwards of 8 images or more depending on how many people are involved.

I let them see proofs like I would with any client, but I know photographers that don't do that.  They just pick the ones THEY want to edit and give those to the model and that is that.

For example when I... stood... in front of a camera... to help out other photographers make sure their equipment was still working............ (  )......... I never saw the images until they were processed, done and in my e-mail inbox.

I got about 8 from the one photographer... 25 from the other... so it varies.

Do what you feel comfortable with and what you have time for 

I actually may be switching my system over to the "non-proofing" method as far as TF* models are concerned because it's too much of a pain in the butt to let them see the proofs for various reasons, when they're not paying clients.  
*
EDIT: Gah.  Nevermind.  I hate it when dead threads are resurrected. :banghead:*


----------



## tirediron (Jul 14, 2012)

e.rose said:


> ...I actually may be switching my system over to the "non-proofing" method as far as TF* models are concerned because it's too much of a pain in the butt to let them see the proofs for various reasons, when they're not paying clients.


^^This!  When I do TF*  You get what I give you.  Full stop.


----------



## KmH (Jul 14, 2012)

Heck. I did that with retail customers that were paying big bucks, and it was written right into my contract.

"Images from the photography session are selected solely at the discretion of the photographer." You get to see what I want you to see.

The retail client only saw the best from the session, and I usually chose which images I wanted the client to buy, and put together a custom package containing only those images.

Photographers need to abandon the mindset that digital photographs are a commodity to be sold in bulk on a CD, at pennies per photo or for free. Many are just shooting themselves in the foot over and over again.

Professional quality digital images are, and should be, an expensive luxury item.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jul 17, 2012)

Know it's old but i'll chime in as well. I have generally been giving out around 20 images. That is something that is slowly coming down, at the time I was using TF for practice shooting and for practicing my processing skills so I was editing more photos just to get better and faster at it. I generally only show them what was edited, about the only pics I will show the model unedited (or for anyone really) is if i'm showing them a shot on the back of the camera during the shoot. Now as i'm going along I'm editing less photos from a shoot like this and just getting the top shots, and not worrying about having tons of similar shots.


----------



## slackercruster (Jul 17, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> Know it's old but i'll chime in as well. I have generally been giving out around 20 images. That is something that is slowly coming down, at the time I was using TF for practice shooting and for practicing my processing skills so I was editing more photos just to get better and faster at it. I generally only show them what was edited, about the only pics I will show the model unedited (or for anyone really) is if i'm showing them a shot on the back of the camera during the shoot. Now as i'm going along I'm editing less photos from a shoot like this and just getting the top shots, and not worrying about having tons of similar shots.



That seems very fair.


----------



## Steve5D (Jul 17, 2012)

On a TFCD, I'll normally offer eight to ten images...


----------



## GerryDavid (Jul 17, 2012)

Ive ended up offering two or three 8x10's or 5 pictures emailed to them.    I'll prob reduce the 5 to 3.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jul 17, 2012)

I'd never heard the term TFCD, but then now that I know what it means, I can honestly say that the only time I have done that was shooting for  a soccer team sponsored by Adidas, I traded pictures for product, it was well worth.


----------



## GerryDavid (Jul 17, 2012)

I think its now TFEM, time for email   So much easier than making a cd and mailing it off or trying to arrange a meetup.  Work on the pictures and email it to them at 2am.


----------

